# Some Favorites



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

Some of my western favorites.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

Not the best picture but the bottles speak for themselves.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

An unembossed Drake, Henleys Eye Opener, Barry and Patten SF and an IXL.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

Some 70's SF sodas.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystals.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anybody seen the Reynolds Indian bottle before?  It is emossed only on one side panel New York and has chamfered base corners.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 14, 2012)

Those are some very nice bottles... Was the gargling oil bottle dug out west as well?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

The gargling oil was found diving out west.  Not pontiled it looks like it should be.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice bottles Steve! I have never heard of the Reynold's Indian bottle before.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 14, 2012)

> Reynold's Indian


 
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-8295/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#8337

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/buffalobottles/early_buffalo_medicine_bottles2.htm


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the Reynold's, I appreciate it.  I thought it was a rare one.  This forum is a great place for info, this is the second bottle I have got good information on here.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 16, 2012)

Some smokin' bitters & whiskeys there, very nice! Love that Neptunes.

 As for the Reynold's, Mike does have it listed on his Indian bottle site, but doesn't have a photo. I sent him a pic of my Lawrences Indian Pain Killer so he'd have a pic. He'd probably love to have a photo of it if you wanted to send one. That's a great looking example!

 http://www.weloveoldbottles.com/

 ~Tim


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment, the Neptune is one of my all time favorites.  Checked out that website and thought is was very good.  I will send him a pic in the near future.  Also have an early hair bottle from NY that I think is Indian, I will send him a pic of that also.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 17, 2012)

drool...


----------



## sandchip (Jan 20, 2012)

Dang nice stuff.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> Some smokin' bitters & whiskeys there, very nice! Love that Neptunes.
> 
> ...


 
 Steve and Tim,...The Indian Pain Killer is, well,...killer! I happened across a fairly rare Indian bottle that Mike purchased from me a year or so ago....(Dr. Neebin's "Monnonepa") I hated to part with it but have since found another...!![] GuntherHess/AntiqueMeds Matt helped me figure out what it actually was. They had only one reference to him (DR. Neebin) in a Mark Twain story...anyhow, sorry to get off topic, but one cool Indian bottle deserves another...Please show some more or your great collection Steve!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks you Joe, that looks like a great one too! Was it pontiled?

 Steve, whats the little flared lip amber one on the far right in your last photo?

 ~Tim


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 21, 2012)

Joe that Neebins looks sweet, gotta love the early Indians.  Tim that is I think a stoddard utility.  Dug two of them out of a hole many years ago.  Will post more pics in the future but your looking at the cream.  I got an Indian hair bottle I will post soon.


----------



## WonGan (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! Seeing is the next best thing to being there! Very nice bottles!


----------



## lil digger (Jan 23, 2012)

Love those crystals...Nice bottles thanks for sharing


----------

